# Beats sky news



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Now this is what I call a news story  I have not got a foooooook what that's about or what they are saying..... but it beats our sky news hands down..

NSFW


----------



## Soody69 (Jan 16, 2013)

OMFG!!!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

It beats most of our news channels Syd


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

That's I call a full detailer job


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I want that job


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> I want that job


Looks like a good job to have  ............. would probably have to start at the bottom and work your way up :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hilly10 said:


> I want that job


You can see it now,just landed this dream job 8) and your 1st job of the day :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDjqQFln ... detailpage

know when to keep ya mouth shut and just leave alone lmao


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Good to see the Gestapo mods are on the ball,why has this been moved to the flame section....or are you now censoring a news article ...strange how all the normal people who have looked at a link gave a good comment and not one negative comment,but then again they do live in the real fucking world ( I can use language as it in the flame section :roll: )
The eBay listing post has a picture of a gash on full view but that is ok, I do not embed the video and put NSFW and some bible bashing mary whitehouse wannabe fucker moves it


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

bigsyd said:


> Good to see the Gestapo mods are on the ball,why has this been moved to the flame section....or are you now censoring a news article ...strange how all the normal people who have looked at a link gave a good comment and not one negative comment,but then again they do live in the real fucking world ( I can use language as it in the flame section :roll: )
> The eBay listing post has a picture of a gash on full view but that is ok, I do not embed the video and put NSFW and some bible bashing mary whitehouse wannabe fucker moves it


Get over yourself :roll: what difference does it make if its in here or off topic? :?


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Just goes to show you; the Fins have landing strips open for business as usual.   
.. even as we grind to a halt with 4 inches ( of snow)

Brian


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Ikon66 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see the Gestapo mods are on the ball,why has this been moved to the flame section....or are you now censoring a news article ...strange how all the normal people who have looked at a link gave a good comment and not one negative comment,but then again they do live in the real fucking world ( I can use language as it in the flame section :roll: )
> ...


Exactly Thank you thank you thank you finally a mod who is understanding?..so I ask again why was it moved when this mod also says


> what difference does it make if its in here or here off topic


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

do I really NEED to spell it out?

Apparently I do :roll: This type of content is more suitable in this forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> do I really NEED to spell it out?
> 
> Apparently I do :roll: This type of content is more suitable in this forum.





kmpowell said:


> FLAME ROOM ETIQUETTE
> The flame room is designed to allow one and other to vent their feelings about anything at all. It is designed to NOT be moderated, and ultimately can contain bad langauage. A couple of things though, please do NOT use a large font on a explicit word. It can get individuals into trouble if they are seen at work / home. Also, refrain from using a swear word in the Thread Title...just makes it a little more....well, acceptable to others.
> 
> The Flame Room is a place where you can get things off your chest using adult language if required. It is NOT a place where you can post adult orientated threads or things that may not be suitable for work. It is NOT an adult only room, it simply MAY contain adult language in the threads.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I wondered how long it would be before you chipped in :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > do I really NEED to spell it out?
> ...


Errr Andrew if that is the case I cannot see that syd did anything wrong in the original topic as to view that clip of film you had to sign in to agree you we're over 18? This one was over moderated in my view. Make ya mind up one minute the mods are all liars and next you defend their decisions


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Who says I'm defending their actions ? I'm posting the rules that the mods should use, Syd hasn't done anything wrong


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I think you'll find mags is defending bigsyd :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> I think you'll find mags is defending bigsyd :roll: :roll:


By posting flame rules when it was in off topic :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

So the moderator who moved the post to the flame section is actualy breaking the rules that I had followed... classic

And thank you Andrew for....chipping in 8)

So then...my original post is NSFW and has an adult theme and the rules state that the flame section is not for this type of post, it is off topic [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

There must be some sort of porn forum that this type of purile rubish is more suited to


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Here we go...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> Here we go...


Prob not , this type of purile tripe seems to be very popular in the new dumbed modern culture :?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

roddy said:


> There must be some sort of porn forum that this type of purile rubish is more suited to


There is  where do you think I got it from :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)




----------

